# [Emerge] farstream-0.1.2-r1 failed [Résolu]

## DragaoAzul

Bonjour, lors de la mise à jour d'un ordinateur sous Gentoo, j'ai obtenue l'erreur suivante:

```
[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: voip@gentoo.org gnome@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        amd64 elibc_glibc introspection kernel_linux multilib python userland_GNU

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking farstream-0.1.2.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1/work/farstream-0.1.2 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1/work/farstream-0.1.2 ...

 * econf: updating farstream-0.1.2/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating farstream-0.1.2/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-static --enable-introspection --enable-python --disable-gupnp --with-plugins=fsrawconference,fsrtpconference,fsfunnel,fsrtcpfilter,fsvideoanyrate

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking nano version... 0 (release)

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for shl_load... no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... no

checking for dlopen... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... no

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for VALGRIND... no

configure: Using Farstream source release as package name

configure: Using Unknown package origin as package origin

configure: Using /usr/libexec/gst-install-plugins-helper as plugin install helper

checking for NICE... yes

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) none

checking for valgrind... no

checking for gobject-introspection... yes

checking whether to build gtk-doc documentation... no

checking for gtkdoc-check... /usr/bin/gtkdoc-check

checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.4... python

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 2.7

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib64/python2.7/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib64/python2.7/site-packages

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... (cached) /bin/sed

checking whether to build plugin documentation... no (gtk-doc disabled or not available)

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking malloc.h usability... yes

checking malloc.h presence... yes

checking for malloc.h... yes

checking for struct ip_mreqn.imr_ifindex... yes

checking for GLIB... yes

checking for GIO_UNIX... yes

checking for GST... yes

configure: using GStreamer tools in /usr/bin

configure: using GStreamer plug-ins in /usr/lib64/gstreamer-0.10

checking for GST_BASE... yes

checking for GST_CHECK... yes

checking for GST_PLUGINS_BASE... yes

configure: using GStreamer Base Plugins in /usr/lib64/gstreamer-0.10

configure: Using /usr/lib64/gstreamer-0.10 as the plugin install location

checking to see if compiler understands -Wall... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wdeclaration-after-statement... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wvla... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wpointer-arith... yes

configure: set WARNING_CFLAGS to  -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wvla -Wpointer-arith

configure: set ERROR_CFLAGS to 

checking for getifaddrs... yes

checking for headers required to compile python extensions... found

checking for PYFARSTREAM... yes

checking for PYCODEGEN... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating farstream.pc

config.status: creating common/Makefile

config.status: creating common/m4/Makefile

config.status: creating common-modified/Makefile

config.status: creating gst/Makefile

config.status: creating gst/fsrawconference/Makefile

config.status: creating gst/fsrtpconference/Makefile

config.status: creating gst/fsmsnconference/Makefile

config.status: creating gst/fsfunnel/Makefile

config.status: creating gst/fsrtcpfilter/Makefile

config.status: creating gst/fsvideoanyrate/Makefile

config.status: creating farstream/Makefile

config.status: creating transmitters/Makefile

config.status: creating transmitters/rawudp/Makefile

config.status: creating transmitters/multicast/Makefile

config.status: creating transmitters/nice/Makefile

config.status: creating transmitters/shm/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/check/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/rtp/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/gui/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/commandline/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/libs/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/plugins/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/version.entities

config.status: creating python/Makefile

config.status: creating m4/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1/work/farstream-0.1.2 ...

make -j9 

make  all-recursive

make[1] : on entre dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1/work/farstream-0.1.2 »

Making all in farstream

make[2] : on entre dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1/work/farstream-0.1.2/farstream »

  GEN    fs-enumtypes.h

  GEN    fs-marshal.list

  GEN    fs-enumtypes.c

  GEN    fs-marshal.h

  GEN    fs-marshal.c

/usr/bin/glib-mkenums: fs-session.h:67: Failed to parse `  /*< protected >*/ '

/usr/bin/glib-mkenums: fs-session.h:67: Failed to parse `  /*< protected >*/ '

make  all-am

make[3] : on entre dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1/work/farstream-0.1.2/farstream »

  CC     libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-codec.lo

  CC     libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-participant.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I.. -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wvla -Wpointer-arith   -g   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -O2 -pipe -march=native -c -o libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-codec.lo `test -f 'fs-codec.c' || echo './'`fs-codec.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I.. -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wvla -Wpointer-arith   -g   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -O2 -pipe -march=native -c -o libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-participant.lo `test -f 'fs-participant.c' || echo './'`fs-participant.c

  CC     libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-transmitter.lo

  CC     libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-candidate.lo

  CC     libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-session.lo

  CC     libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-conference.lo

  CC     libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-stream.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I.. -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wvla -Wpointer-arith   -g   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -O2 -pipe -march=native -c -o libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-transmitter.lo `test -f 'fs-transmitter.c' || echo './'`fs-transmitter.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I.. -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wvla -Wpointer-arith   -g   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -O2 -pipe -march=native -c -o libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-candidate.lo `test -f 'fs-candidate.c' || echo './'`fs-candidate.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I.. -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wvla -Wpointer-arith   -g   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -O2 -pipe -march=native -c -o libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-session.lo `test -f 'fs-session.c' || echo './'`fs-session.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I.. -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wvla -Wpointer-arith   -g   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -O2 -pipe -march=native -c -o libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-stream.lo `test -f 'fs-stream.c' || echo './'`fs-stream.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I.. -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wvla -Wpointer-arith   -g   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -O2 -pipe -march=native -c -o libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-conference.lo `test -f 'fs-conference.c' || echo './'`fs-conference.c

  CC     libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-stream-transmitter.lo

  CC     libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-plugin.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I.. -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wvla -Wpointer-arith   -g   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -O2 -pipe -march=native -c -o libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-stream-transmitter.lo `test -f 'fs-stream-transmitter.c' || echo './'`fs-stream-transmitter.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I.. -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wvla -Wpointer-arith   -g   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -O2 -pipe -march=native -c -o libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-plugin.lo `test -f 'fs-plugin.c' || echo './'`fs-plugin.c

  CC     libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-element-added-notifier.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I.. -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wvla -Wpointer-arith   -g   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -O2 -pipe -march=native -c -o libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-element-added-notifier.lo `test -f 'fs-element-added-notifier.c' || echo './'`fs-element-added-notifier.c

  CC     libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-utils.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I.. -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wvla -Wpointer-arith   -g   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -O2 -pipe -march=native -c -o libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-utils.lo `test -f 'fs-utils.c' || echo './'`fs-utils.c

  CC     libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-rtp.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I.. -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wvla -Wpointer-arith   -g   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -O2 -pipe -march=native -c -o libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-rtp.lo `test -f 'fs-rtp.c' || echo './'`fs-rtp.c

  CC     libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-enumtypes.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I.. -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wvla -Wpointer-arith   -g   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -O2 -pipe -march=native -c -o libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-enumtypes.lo `test -f 'fs-enumtypes.c' || echo './'`fs-enumtypes.c

  CC     libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-marshal.lo

  GISCAN Farstream-0.1.gir

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I.. -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wvla -Wpointer-arith   -g   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2   -O2 -pipe -march=native -c -o libfarstream_0.1_la-fs-marshal.lo `test -f 'fs-marshal.c' || echo './'`fs-marshal.c

  CCLD   libfarstream-0.1.la

g-ir-scanner: Farstream: warning: 31 warnings suppressed (use --warn-all to see them)

  GICOMP Farstream-0.1.gir

** (g-ir-compiler:4691): WARNING **: Unknown transfer-ownership value: 'full  This is the current preferences list for the local codecs. It is set by the user to specify the codec options and priorities. The user may change its value with fs_session_set_codec_preferences() at any time during a session. It is a #GList of #FsCodec. The user must free this codec list using fs_codec_list_destroy() when done.  The payload type may be a valid dynamic PT (96-127), %FS_CODEC_ID_DISABLE or %FS_CODEC_ID_ANY. If the encoding name is "reserve-pt", then the payload type of the codec will be "reserved" and not be used by any dynamically assigned payload type.' for property 'codec-preferences' in type 'Farstream.Session'

/bin/sh : ligne 1 :  4691 Trappe pour point d'arrêt et de trace              /usr/bin/g-ir-compiler --includedir=. Farstream-0.1.gir -o Farstream-0.1.typelib

make[3]: *** [Farstream-0.1.typelib] Erreur 133

make[3] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1/work/farstream-0.1.2/farstream »

make[2]: *** [all] Erreur 2

make[2] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1/work/farstream-0.1.2/farstream »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1/work/farstream-0.1.2 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1/work/farstream-0.1.2'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r1/work/farstream-0.1.2'
```

Une idée d'où cela peut venir?

Merci.Last edited by DragaoAzul on Thu Jul 05, 2012 7:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

emerge --info stp

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie de remettre à jour gobject-introspection

```
emerge -1 gobject-introspection
```

----------

## DragaoAzul

emerge -1 gobject-introspection n'a pas fonctionné.

Voici le emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.10.65 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.3.8-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.8-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_820_@_1.73GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 04 Jul 2012 16:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.6

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo gnome

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_CH.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_CH.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/gnome"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.uk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 bash-completion bcmath berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cscope css cups cxx dbus dri dts dv dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gnuplot gpm gstreamer gtk gzip iconv imagemagick ipv6 jpeg lame lapack latex lcms ldap libgda libnotify mad mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib mysql nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf php png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline recode rss ruby samba sdl session smartcard smp soap socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg symlink syslog tcl tcpd threads tidy tiff tk tokenizer truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vcd vhosts vim-syntax vnc vorbis wifi wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## xaviermiller

 *DragaoAzul wrote:*   

> emerge -1 gobject-introspection n'a pas fonctionné.
> 
> 

 

C'est-à-dire ? Quelle erreur ?

Sans détail, on ne peut pas d'aider.

----------

## DragaoAzul

Excusez-moi pour le manque d'information.

Alors le emerge -1 gobject-introspection à bel est bien fonctionné, mais le emerge de farstream donne toujours la même erreur.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je vois que tu as l'overlay gnome. Est-ce que farstream vient de Portage ou de cet overlay ?

----------

## DragaoAzul

C'est possible, mais je ne suis pas sur. Je fait comment pour savoir?

D'ailleurs on est deux à avoir fait l'installation récemment et le deuxième ordinateur à aussi l'overlay mais aucune erreur. Mais il à été réinstaller proprement après et l'ordinateur qui à le problème pas. Est-ce qui peux y avoir des conflits de configuration quelque part?

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Je vois que tu as l'overlay gnome. Est-ce que farstream vient de Portage ou de cet overlay ?

 

il vient de portage. CF la ligne 2 du log d'emerge, Repository, c'est le nom de l'overlay (gentoo, c'est pour l'arbre officiel) :

```
[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo 
```

----------

## DragaoAzul

C'est repartie tout seul, je sais pas ce qui à enlever le bug. Mais merci pour votre aide.

----------

